# windows(farley windows)



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jennpeter said:


> hi! we have orderd windows with Home Depot. We went with Farley, which is made here in Canda. I am finding conflicting info on the net, and very little. Anyone used these windows, any advice.This isa big investment and we dont want to be screwed!!!


Pete, the time to ask these questions is BEFORE you order them.
Ron


----------



## jennpeter (Apr 13, 2010)

Well when we first looked into them...wasnt finding anything negative, but my sister in law found 'some' info on them(they were going to go through our home depot guy.....i can still cancel my order..just trying to figure out what to do...sales guy work for them why would he dump on them? They sell jeld wen as well...so hes not just trying to sell farley....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't find any REAL bad horror stories on them, but as with any bigbox store purchase, you're normally better off getting it elsewhere. You get what you pay for. I recommend Eagle, or Marvin as a couple window mfg. companies that get high praise around here. 

DM


----------



## jennpeter (Apr 13, 2010)

are those from here in Canada?we are in Alberta. what are they compared to all weather, geinow, or jeld wen?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Location: Lat: 42.24 Lon: -85.55 Elev: 896 ....Not in Canada.... Po)

Maybe google: marvin windows canada or eagle windows canada to find more info?

DM


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

jennpeter said:


> hi! we have ordered windows with Home Depot. We went with Farley, which is made here in Canada. I am finding conflicting info on the net, and very little. Anyone used these windows, any advice? This is a big investment and we don't want to be screwed!!!


 I had Farley windows (casement) installed at my place more than 15 years ago and they have functioned well! I did have one of the lock handles break off, though!
I have not had any windows lose seal, in this time!
Window technology has been much improved since I bought these.
I would recommend that you would consider triple glazed, gas filled windows!


----------

